

Node.js Worker Farm - rvagg
https://github.com/rvagg/node-worker-farm

======
jjm
Sweet, how does it compare to threads-a-gogo with say performance?

~~~
rvagg
Worker Farm uses complete child processes with data-channel communication (via
a pipe, as provided by Node's child_process.fork()). So, in terms of computing
performance it should be pretty good but the communication may start letting
you down if you're throwing lots of data around.

The main benefit is in the simplicity and durability, but don't use it unless
you have a good use-case for it that goes beyond what a single Node process
affords you.

------
ilaksh
There's also this <https://npmjs.org/package/webworker-threads>

